# [Adobe After Effects] Flüssig scrollender Text (Credits)



## Neo2400 (27. März 2003)

Ich habe ein kleines Video geschnitten (mit Premiere), nun will ich mit After Effects die Credits machen. Dazu habe ich in einem anderen Programm die Credits gut formatiert geschrieben und als BMP abgespeichert. Danach hab ich das Bild mit den Credits in AAE importiert, und das Bild dazu gebracht, das es von unten nach oben läuft. Wenn ich mir aber die Credits dann im gerenderten Movie angucke, laufen diese nicht flüssig nach oben, der Text "ruckelt" eher nach oben!!
Ich habe das ganze dann in AAE mit einem normalen Textobjekt versucht, doch auch dort hat es geruckelt. Auch das verändern der Geschwindigkeit brachte nix!  

Kann mir da jemand helfen? Hatte jemand schonmal so ein Problem?

Und nochwas: Wenn ich in AAE ein Video importiere, und Effekte und anderes daran vornehme, immer wenn ich dann das Video in der Vorschau im Programm abspiele, ist es immer langsamer als Normal! Und in diesem Vorschaufenster steht auch "Not Realtime" oder so was ähnliches! Kann man denn irgendwie in "Realtime" schalten, oder irgend etwas machen, damit das Video in der normalen Geschwindigkeit läuft?

Vielleicht hängt es auch daran, das meine Credits ruckelig laufen?


Bitte helft mir!

Mfg. NeoOfFuture


----------



## goela (27. März 2003)

Kann es vielleicht daran liegen, dass Du eine falsche Halbbildreihenfolge verwendest?

Warum machst Du es mit AE? Wenn Du eine BMP für die Credits verwendest, könntest Du es ebenso gut mit Premiere machen und den Text von unten hochlaufen lassen!
Oder verwendest Du irgendwelche spezielle Effekte in AE, die Du in Premiere nicht hast?


----------



## Neo2400 (27. März 2003)

Was ist Halbbildreihenfolge? Wo kann ich das einstellen?
Ja ich weiss das ich die Credits auch mit Premiere machen kann, aber das muss doch auch in AAE gehen oder?
Also, was genau ist diese Halbbildreihenfolge?


----------



## goela (28. März 2003)

> Ja ich weiss das ich die Credits auch mit Premiere machen kann, aber das muss doch auch in AAE gehen oder?


NEIN! Du verwendest eine Bitmap! Die kannst Du auf die Videospur oder Überlagerungsspur ziehen, Transparenz setzen, Bewegungsverlauf!


> Also, was genau ist diese Halbbildreihenfolge?


Was Halbbilder sind weisst Du hoffentlich! Ist essenziell! Wenn nicht, dann suche hier mal im Forum nach Halbbild!


----------



## goela (28. März 2003)

Im Anhang findest Du zwei Tutorials. Das eine ist wie ich einen Titel in Premiere mit Photoshop mache und zweitens wie ich Bewegung ins Spiel bringe.


----------



## Neo2400 (28. März 2003)

OK THX, probier ich gleich mal aus! Aber kann man in After Effekts wirklich keinen Text flüssig scrollen lassen? Ich meine, jetzt net unbedingt für die Credits, auch für andere sachen! Wäre hilfreich wenn ich wüsste wie das geht mit dem flüssigen scrollen!


----------



## goela (28. März 2003)

Vielleicht hilft Dir dieses Tutorial weiter! Ist zwar nicht so ein Textscrolling wie Du es haben willst, dafür aber wie man Star Wars Scrolling realisiert. Also auch Textscrolling!


----------



## Neo2400 (28. März 2003)

Noch eine kleine (Anfänger)frage: Mein Creditsbild ist ja 640 x 3350 Pixel gross, doch wenn ich es in Premiere in die Videospur einfüge, passt er die Größe des Bildes die des Sichtfensters an! Wie kann ich das abstellen?


----------



## goela (29. März 2003)

Auch hier kann geholfen werden!

Du musst den Videofilter PAN bzw. Bildschwenk verwenden!

Entsprechende Tutorials findest Du
- Hier oder
- Hier 

Ansonsten kannst Du auch mal selber suchen: Premiere Rolling Text (oder Credits)


----------

